# CI Leakage Warranty



## leenuts (Sep 16, 2010)

anybody have any idea how long the warranty is on CI s?
its a 2008 656 (i know, i know, but its a great layout for our family!! lol)
just had two bad damp areas found (55 and 45) on the back high side panels.
CI site says 6 years leakage, but not sure when they commenced that scheme?
fingers crossed, been quoted c£500 min if no frame problem !! gulp
Thanks
Lee


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I had a 2007 CI Carioca 705 and it had a 6 year water ingress warranty. Glad it did as it was riddled with damp. In the three years that we had it, there were 5 bouts of damp rectification treatment.
Have to say that the service from CI was excellent.
Gerry


----------



## leenuts (Sep 16, 2010)

thanks Gerry, much appreciated.
Did you go to CI direct, straightaway? we have left a message for Andrew at CI. what detail did they need from you? the hab service book is stamped every year 
spoke to Motorhome Coachcrafts, very helpful, as was my local garage/repairer


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Andrew at CI was very good, and we used Motorhomes Coachcraft for the rectification work. They liaised directly with Andrew and the whole thing was dealt with very quickly and painlessly.
Excellent service from both.
The unfortunate factor as I'm sure Peter at Motorhomes Coachcraft will tell you; you can't have a CI without damp.
Gerry


----------

